# Team Recess Report September 25, 2010.



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Got the call from Tim with an invite for some offshore action with Team Recess. We met at Genes at 5:15ish, and after a breakfast of Nona’s biscuits and gravy we were off. The crew today was Gene, Tim, Brad, and Cliff. We had to work hard to find the bait, but thanks to Cliff’s efforts we had plenty of nice pinfish just in case. We finally ran into a nice school of small hard tails, and loaded the live well. 

We were greeted in the pass and near the buoys with solid 3ft swells and threatening skies. We persevered and Gene turned Recess South. It was a tad sporty, with stinging rain soaking us to the bone. We cleared the storm, and the rest of the ride out allowed us to dry out a bit. We hit the first spot and put a couple of nice scamp in the box. We also ran into some juvenile jacks. We tried a couple of more spots and decided to anchor. We ended up right on top of the spot, and started loading the box with scamp. Brad boated the first gag of the day with a really nice fish, earning him Grouper Master honors for the trip. We got a couple of moray eels (a first for me) Nasty teeth on those things. Tim hooked a monster gag, and about half way up felt the line go slack. A massive shark ate 2/3 of the fish with one clean bite. At least we got the cheeks out of the deal. We ended up being 1 fish off from a 5 man limit of grouper. 

We decided to get our troll on, so we pulled anchor, and got rigged. We trolled for about an hour and a half without a knockdown, and decided to call it a day.

About a half hour into our trip home, Gene pulls up to another hole. We start loading up on Mingos. The bite was steady, with someone on most all the time. Tim brought up a nice keeper AJ, that really put some poundage in the box. He goes right back down a big live bait, and gets SLAMMMED. It was a team effort to land the 7-8 foot bull shark; I played a very important part. (ballast) The shark did us in, so we decided to finish our trip home. Thanks to Team Recess for the great time guys. It’s always a pleasure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gene the Grouper Guru can be counted on for a great trip and a lot of fun for all on board. always a pleasure to read posts like this.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kim Thanks for the positive comments and will add that the crew plays a major part in loading the cooler with fish. I don't think that I have ever seen so many grouper and AJ's eaten by sharks.The sharks seem to be hanging 25 or so feet under the boat just waiting for a free meal.Not all of them were so lucky.Someone had to play the price and a fairly large bull was sent back down for trigger food.Jody it was fun having you back aboard and hope to do it again soon. Gene


----------



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

*recess*

good job gene havn't heard much from you this year great to have you fishing again scott gallagher plumbwet


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was a little bumpy at first, and the again later on.but i love it out there anyway it comes. except them 10 to 12's got to draw the line some where. it was a lotta fun catching fish with good friends. i'll try to post the pics.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats guys! You didn't go deep dropping? Damn Tim that gag was a hossss. Everyone needs to put an effort into doing some damage on these sharks. They are going to take over. If you are like me and cant stand the dang things you can take them whole to the place Capt. Wes knows the name of it. Or just send them back down with a shot of lead in the head. Congrats again team.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good day and thanks for the post.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hard Core! :thumbsup:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

One thing we haven't stopped is fishing, we never stopped we just don't personally post here anymore reports . You can go to Gulf coast fishing connection to see our reports .By the way great job guys on the trip hopefully we will get another weather window.
TIM


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report guys. looks like you had to fight some weather and still had a great catch.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

lots of sharks around lately ??


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

sail7seas said:


> great report guys. looks like you had to fight some weather and still had a great catch.


Thanks for the positive comment and we did have to pay our dues on the weather.Trolling after a short time was way to rough for us. And it was time for us to tuck our tails and run north. But there is always next time.See you out there. Gene


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i bet that cooler was freakin heavy getting it off the boat lol


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> i bet that cooler was freakin heavy getting it off the boat lol


 That's the great thing about being the old guy on the team.I always let the young ones do the heavy lifting and fishing.I drive the boat.Gene


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

man u guys realy kno how to catch fish wish i had that kind of knowhow , nice trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

cool good job!!!!


----------

